

Are porn site video players really better than youtube? From Reddit. - uast23
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/rbn7u/why_do_porn_sites_have_video_players_that_are_so/

======
uast23
This amuses me. In my experience I haven't seen any porn site player being
faster or better than youtube; or may be I have too little experience to make
a judgment on this. I find the fast-forwarding on youtube most efficient when
compared to other video playing sites on web. The switching between full
screen and half screen acts cranky at times, but other than that youtube
videos run just fine. Also, many players don't even allow fast forwarding.

------
mackyinc
The main difference I can see that adult site have is the .gif previews as
this can distinguish the fake from the rest. Also you cant see any troll
videos on adult sites.

